
No, You Can’t Ignore Email. It’s Rude - onuralp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/opinion/sunday/email-etiquette.html
======
vezycash
I copied my bank and set up a vacation response that says this. "Message
received. I'll respond when I can."

At the end, the author mentioned someone declining an invitation with, "Sorry
can't attend for secret reasons." Sounds like a good template for short
responses like:

Noted. Thanks. Will get back to you. I'm on it. A lil busy right now...

------
Hackbraten
Wow. What a condescending, ableist article.

The author clearly doesn’t understand how hard it can be for some people to
sort out email bankruptcy.

Instead, the author chooses to shame us. Thank you so much. That’s exactly
what we needed: more shaming.

------
entity345
Has 'rude' even any meaning today?

